# Sandblasting advice wanted



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

hey guys,
been wanting a good sandblaster for my self and now to possibly start a new side business. I don't know much about them but it seems like 185 cfm is about standard. here is the unit i am looking at http://www.usedsandblastandaircompressors.com/index6.html scroll down for the trailer unit (item 6090) for 8250.00 any and all comments welcome, i like the idea of being protable because my big hassle is hauling everything that i want sandblasted ..it might be a nice niche to fill by coming to the customer
thanks,
steve


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Don't waste your time with sandblasting. It comes with enivromental concerns and the biggest is the health problems (OSHA requeriments) silica sand is a known to cause cancer. Soda blasting is the way to go without all the other concerns.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

what exactly is soda blasting and is it different equipment? ( i haven't googled anything yet)
steve


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Yes entirely different equipment. Google it. They work great.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

do you have experience with it?


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I personally have never used one, but I had some things soda blasted, and they were bare metal just like they are supposed to be. The other advantage to soda blasting is you can do thin metal without the heat build up of regular sandblasting. So in other words the thin metal doesn't warp.


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*here a good vid*






This is what u want to set up


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

thanks for the link....just sent for info on becoming a contractor,
steve


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

How long did it take to soda blast that deck? A week? haha


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

My dentist uses soda blasting for patients teeth instead of the ol polisher - much finer abrasive and all natural.
Unless you need a massive setup for blasting get a good 5HP air compressor and a 50Lbs pressure blaster (not gravity feed) and you'll be fine. Those are commercial setups. Lots of places to get blasting done around me- we usually use the local monument company (stone work- grave markers.)


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

soda blasting is also much more easier on the base metal then sand or bead blasting. not that its a big deal , just one of the perks.


----------



## Clint S (Feb 12, 2008)

Soda blasting will not take off heavy rust, parts also have to be cleaned very well after of you will have paint issues


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

We blast about every day, soda gets used once in a while for body panels or thinner metal, fiberglass parts. Our system is a mobile unit but it has never left the shop, its cheaper to bring the customers to us.

Our system is setup to blast with just about any type media except dry ice. Our unit is a soda blaster that was plumbed to add a second tank to blast sand, and other abbrasive medias. You can't run these through the soda tank. If you ever plan to blast soda this is the setup to get but if you never plan to do soda I would get a dedicated unit.

This truck box took 2 hours to blast just the outside, underside and inside the box was not done.










If you have a place to contain the media I would suggest you get some jet mag media, this is what we mainly use and it can be recycled 4 to 6 times.










This drag car chassis took 1 hour to blast with jet mag and if you have ever blasted round tube, you will know its a pain.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

I may be wrong but it seems like you need to be blasting stuff full time to justify a 8,000 dollar machine, no?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i think you would be better off bringing everything to your shop to blast, its much easier to cleanup in a shop like x systems then someones driveway.


----------

